# Time sync problem in FreeBSD 10.2 VM running on KVM host



## Ludwig (Jan 19, 2016)

I have FreeBSD 10.2 VM running on a KVM host. The clock sometimes becomes terrible wrong and ntpd does not getting the system synced. I have established a cron job (for testing) which calls every 5 minutes ntpdate(8) to sync the clock via NTP. The results are written to a log file.

Every few hours there is a huge time offset (~ 1 minute) detected. Does someone know what "step time server ..." means? Does someone know how to fix this problem?


```
...
19 Jan 20:00:14 ntpdate[7707]: adjust time server 5.9.110.236 offset -0.000820 sec
19 Jan 20:05:10 ntpdate[7773]: adjust time server 131.188.3.220 offset 0.000354 sec
19 Jan 20:10:09 ntpdate[7796]: adjust time server 131.188.3.221 offset -0.000097 sec
19 Jan 20:15:09 ntpdate[7843]: adjust time server 62.75.254.179 offset -0.004142 sec
19 Jan 20:20:10 ntpdate[7860]: adjust time server 131.188.3.221 offset 0.006243 sec
19 Jan 20:26:00 ntpdate[7907]: step time server 131.188.3.221 offset 51.553512 sec
19 Jan 20:30:10 ntpdate[7920]: adjust time server 85.25.105.106 offset -0.003872 sec
19 Jan 20:35:09 ntpdate[7973]: adjust time server 131.188.3.220 offset 0.005787 sec
19 Jan 20:40:09 ntpdate[8012]: adjust time server 37.120.173.240 offset -0.001580 sec
19 Jan 20:45:09 ntpdate[8059]: adjust time server 193.175.73.151 offset -0.000031 sec
...
```


----------

